# 2014 LTZ rims and tires



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not bad looking.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I... I just don't know...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks good. Even with the stock Eco wheels the roads are not forgiving so can't imagine lowering! What part of Ohio: North South East West? As you see I am from SW.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm in SW ohio and here's another shot I took this morning. I'm not really into the ricer look and just wanted something clean. I've had them on for a couple weeks now and some people haven't even noticed yet, but some have too. I haven't lost much ride comfort. No rub on bumps and turns, just a little more stiff then before. They are light weight wheels and I haven't noticed any mpg deference yet. I may be selling my 18" LTZ wheels with only 2000 miles on them. I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks good on those 20s!


----------

